# Help with Lysis of vaginal adhesions?



## Sage123 (Nov 22, 2011)

Could you help with a CPT code for listed above. This was not done laparoscopic.


----------



## lovetocode (Nov 22, 2011)

Look at 58660 or post the op report.


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Nov 22, 2011)

Lysis of Vaginal (Labial ) Adhesion (56441)


----------

